# Lauft ihr noch oder hüpft ihr schon?



## Littlestream (8. August 2009)

Mir ist neulich mal wieder aufgefallen, wieviele Leute In die Innis reinhüpfen und ich sehe das auch bei mir, dass der Daumen während normaler Fußwege gelegentlich sich mit der Leertaste beschäftigt.

Ich zum Beispiel hüpfe immer in Innis, außer mich greift vor dem Portal jemand an, dann renne ich so. ^^


Edit: Mit über tausend Abstimmungen ist das ganze schon so repräsentantiv wie die Prognosen zur Bundestagswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazybone747 (8. August 2009)

hüpfen ftw


----------



## Maine- (8. August 2009)

also ich hüpfe fast immer . hab sogar mal soviel in einer instanz gehüpft (nexus) das ich doch glatt das achievment bekommen habe obwohl ich es garnit kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (8. August 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> also ich hüpfe fast immer . hab sogar mal soviel in einer instanz gehüpft (nexus) das ich doch glatt das achievment bekommen habe obwohl ich es garnit kannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




same 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (8. August 2009)

Hüpfen muss sein
warum?
weil mans kann in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buerzel (8. August 2009)

Hüpfen ftw!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (8. August 2009)

vor allem in schneebedeckten gebieten oder anderen gebieten wo man fußspuren hinterlässt, kann ich es einfach nicht lassen zu hüpfen^^ wenn man rechtzeitig springt und das mehrmals hintereinander, hinterlässt man keine fußspuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (8. August 2009)

Was für ein Achievment ^^ wenn ich mal fragen darf?

aber ansonsten ich hüpf eigentlich recht häufig


----------



## EspCap (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe laufend... erstens weil das irgendwie zum Schurke dazugehört und zweitens weil ich ein Jahr Guild Wars (da kann man nicht hüpfen) kompensieren muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wirksame Methode übrigens, wenn man sich das hüpfen abgewöhnen will : Legt hüpfen einfach auf ne Taste an die ihr nicht so praktisch rankommt wie die Leertaste ^^


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

also das hüpfen ist normalfall bei mir.
werde oft gefragt ob ich ein flummi wäre. muss ich immer voll lachen. nach jahren wow fällt das einem selber garnet auf.

UUUUUUUNNNNNND:

ich hüpfe in inis weil ich es bei austin powers gesehen hatte und dachte halt das ist die normale körperhaltung beim betreten eines (zeit)portals



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//edit


EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hüpfe laufend... erstens weil das irgendwie zum Schurke dazugehört und zweitens weil ich ein Jahr Guild Wars (da kann man nicht hüpfen) kompensieren muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hasse so spielen, ich werd da immer wahnsinnig.


----------



## Zydoom (8. August 2009)

Bestimmt das beim Nexus Endboss.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber ich hüpfe ständig.
Und jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem Mount sitze und versuche zu hüpfen, bekomme ich eine Krise, weil das nicht geht (Im Stand hüpfen)

/vote 4 im-Stand-hüpfende-Mounts!


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

ein debuff der sich stapelt wenn man stehen bleibt.


----------



## Sumeira (8. August 2009)

Ach so das ding im Nexus ^^ Ich dachte schon es gibt ein Achievment, dass man bekommt, wenn man mindestens 4000 Mal in einer Ini oder so am rumhüpfen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (8. August 2009)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Bestimmt das beim Nexus Endboss.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber ich hüpfe ständig.
> *Und jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem Mount sitze und versuche zu hüpfen, bekomme ich eine Krise, weil das nicht geht (Im Stand hüpfen)*
> 
> /vote 4 im-Stand-hüpfende-Mounts!



Hm, kannst dir eines der Argentumturnier Mounts nehmen, diese können im Stand springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. August 2009)

Zydoom schrieb:


> /vote 4 im-Stand-hüpfende-Mounts!


Genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt des Mount-Beschwörens die Leertaste betätigen, schon springt dein Mount... wenn auch nur 1x.


----------



## Astrad (8. August 2009)

Durch das Inszanttor hüpf ich immer mit einer 180° Drehung,bringt Glück^^.Auch so hüpf ich wie ein bekloppter,vom Ah zur Bank..nur im Hüpfmodus^^.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. August 2009)

ja, hüpfen ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hüpf auch immer.. man hat einfach das Gefühl, dass es dadurch schneller geht.. ist zwar schwachsinn aber egal.. ist glaub ne optische täuschung oder so was weil man in der normalen Bewegung halt wie auf schienen fährt und wenn man hüpft hat man noch eine extra-bewegung dabei... und extra bewegung = extra fortbewegung = schneller denkt sich das Gehirn.. wie gesagt ist schwachsinn aber hey warum sich aufregen wenn sich leute hüpfenderweise fortbewegen anstatt zu laufen.. tut euch das weh?


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

ich weiss das gehört nicht hierher, 


aber es gab mal ein addon das alle jumps gezählt hat. dazu noch das soundaddon das man bei jedem stprung BOING macht.
dann weiss man wenigsten bei welcher zahl man wahnsinnig wird.

JUMP JUMP^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (8. August 2009)

alburak schrieb:


> ich weiss das gehört nicht hierher,
> 
> 
> aber es gab mal ein addon das alle jumps gezählt hat. dazu noch das soundaddon das man bei jedem stprung BOING macht.
> ...



comix oder comics oder so was


----------



## DJ Murraat (8. August 2009)

Ich fliege ganz hoch in die luftt drück kurz vorm aufpral bubble rein und pulle die mobss in de rluft.

oder beim pullen amche ich uch drehhungen.

und ja man muss durch ein Instanztor hüpfen Oo


----------



## abe15 (8. August 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> also ich hüpfe fast immer . hab sogar mal soviel in einer instanz gehüpft (nexus) das ich doch glatt das achievment bekommen habe obwohl ich es garnit kannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hängt aber auch von den Mitspielern ab und nicht nur von dir. Es darf nämlich niemand den Debuff stapeln lassen der in der Grp ist. 
@ Topic: Ich hüpfe gelegentlich. Meist aber nicht, wenn ich mich konzentrieren muss. Also in Raids ist der Daumen eher auf anderen Tasten unterwegs^^
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr euch ein "Target Randoom Target" zusammen mit einem Explosivschuss als Makro auf die Leertaste bindet? So gewöhnt ihr euch das Hüpfen bestimmt schnell ab xD (So nach 1-2 Wipes oder 2-3 Grp Kicks)^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe immer untewegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verteibt die langeweile....
Und, hüpfen in eine Inni ist mal viel geiler xD

Ich hüpfe auch immer wenn ich mich teleportiere, so das es für die anderen so aussieht als ob ich im Sprung verschwinde xDD


----------



## Alkazaba (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe nicht, ich mach Strafejumps xD  ... Q]I[ FtW


----------



## Streubombe (8. August 2009)

Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Zydoom (8. August 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt des Mount-Beschwörens die Leertaste betätigen, schon springt dein Mount... wenn auch nur 1x.



Das ist sowieso Plicht beim aufmounten ;D
Aber schlimm ist es in der Arena (Blöde Wartezeit bis der Kampf los geht)
Man kann zwar gegen die Wand hüpfen, aber das sieht dämlich aus ^^


----------



## Kidgun (8. August 2009)

ich höre jumpstyle ich jumpe durch die gegend xD und grad läut aufm internetradio (technobase.fm) nen lied da kommt son boing geräusch und wird immer jump the run oder sowas gesagt passt grad iwie xD


----------



## Selenor (8. August 2009)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



Dann kann man das demjenigen auch sagen. Wenn mich einer aus der Gruppe wirft, weil ich hüpfe, dann kommt der auf Ignore noch bevor er mich auf Ignore setzen kann. Und solche ****** die scheinbar die Fähigkeit verloren haben mit ihren Gruppenmitgliedern zu kommunizieren sind es eh nicht wert.

Du bist wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen, die nach einem Wipe mit einem "L2P, naps!" die Gruppe verlassen (oder in deinem Fall vermutlich eher wortlos gehen).


----------



## Renegade123 (8. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwQbPgouUYo

Jump Around!


----------



## Denzo06 (8. August 2009)

*Hüpfen ist eine tolle sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Das geht bei mir schon automatisch^^ ich merk das schon gar nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich hüpfe auch grundsätzlich immer in instanzportale... warum auch immer^^ is so ne reaktion bei mir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und von gaaaaaaanz weit oben ins wasser hüpfen is immer seeehr erfrischend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe oft, weils beim Untoten so cool aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenns ne Trepp oder so rauf geht, man will halt, dass es schneller geht, aber bringen tuts nix :/


----------



## bLuu (8. August 2009)

Zydoom schrieb:


> /vote 4 im-Stand-hüpfende-Mounts!



Man kann im stand mit nem Mount hüpfen...
Einfach ganz schnell W drücken und direckt danach Springen.
Nach ner Zeit, wenn man geübt daran ist, siehts so aus, als ob man im Stand hüpft.

Ahja,....hüpfen ftw!!!!


----------



## Streubombe (8. August 2009)

@Selenor: Ich hätte es dazuschreiben sollen... Es findet natürlich ein Dialog statt, die meisten sind nur leider absolut uneinsichtig und springen dann erst recht provokativ vor der Nase rum. Solche Leute fliegen, definitiv... Und nein, ich habe noch nie(!) eine Gruppe verlassen, egal wie grauenvoll es war. Ein "L2P, naps!" kommt mir ebenfalls nicht über die Tastatur. Du magst es nicht glauben, aber ich sehe hinter jedem Char den Menschen und respektiere ihn. Das Gleiche erwarte ich von den Mitspielern für mich. Wenn dann einer meint, er müsse mir vorsätzlich auf'n Keks gehen, dann ziehe ich eben die Notbremse


----------



## sevendays5 (8. August 2009)

mit den nachtelfen hüpf ich mehr als wie mit den anderen rassen, und mein rekord liegt bei 5 rollen hintereinander


----------



## Nexus.X (8. August 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das hängt aber auch von den Mitspielern ab und nicht nur von dir. Es darf nämlich niemand den Debuff stapeln lassen der in der Grp ist.


Nein, es ist ein eigenständiges Achievment, welches jeder für sich machen kann. Frage vor dem Boss auch immer ob noch jemand den Erfolg brauch damit ich mich mit dem Dispellen auf diesen fixieren kann.

Hab selbst nichts gegen das Hüpfen, nur sollte man es wie alles andere nicht übertreiben. Wie oben ausgedrückt (wenn auch etwas aggressiv) merke ich es an wenn mich jemand mit seinem durch die Gegend geflipper etwas zu sehr ablenkt oder nervt. Je nach Reaktion wird gehandelt ... 

MfG Nex


----------



## Crystania (8. August 2009)

Ich blinzel meißtens ins Instanztor und das tue ich auch hauptsächlich wenn ich mich zu Fuß fortbewege. Wenn ich in Dalaran umherlaufe, spring ich meißtens aus reiner Abwesendheit durch die Gegend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Orgrimmar lauf ich auch dauernd durch die Gegend und hauptsächlich spring ich von Goldhaufen zu Goldhaufen in der Bank ^^


----------



## Pusillin (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe meistens in Instanzen rein, sonst nuzr sehr selten.
Das hat den Grund dass ich früher einmal Gnomeregan nicht anders betreten konnte,
bin dann gegen eine unsichtbare Wand etwas weiter hinten gelaufen (also war nicht in der Ini drin).


----------



## Somno (8. August 2009)

Das kommt immer auf den Char an.... also Rasse.
Manche Rassen hüpfen halt schöner z.B. Nachtelfen und Blutelfen.
Menschen, Gnome und Zwerge hingegen hüpfen sehr hässlich XD.
Untote, Trolle, Dranei und Tauren bewegen sich so im Mittelbereich.


----------



## schmetti (8. August 2009)

Hüpf Hüpf ....
Jup Hüpfen ist cool und machst Spaß , hab keine Ahnung warum ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (8. August 2009)

xD

so ca 30 meter vor der ini schmeiß ich sprinten an renne auf die ini zu kurz davor hüpfe ich und drehe mich das ich rückwärts rein springe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibts nich zu sagen^^


----------



## Matress (8. August 2009)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



lösch deinen account bitte !! leute die ein spiel spielen ohne dabei spaß zu haben und deswegen anderen den spaß nich gönnen haben anscheinend ein starkes problem !! und behaupte bitte nicht das es nicht so ist du bestätigst es nämlich mit deinem beitrag !!


----------



## Orcoo (8. August 2009)

Vor 3.1 konnte man mit dem Tundramammut im Stand hüpfen.
Wurde leider Weggepatcht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (8. August 2009)

ich hüpf in inis weil einfach spaß0 macht =) 
in GW oder anderen spielen kann man nicht hüpfen und es sieht einfach zu lustig aus deswegen =)


----------



## Anburak-G (8. August 2009)

Meist reinfliegen... Flugform ftw^^


----------



## Littlestream (8. August 2009)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.



lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> noobfilter for the win^^
> wer ständig dämmlich und ohne grund rumhupft der stört die konzertration anderer.
> Darum ist bei mir Jumpen in raid verboten wer sich nicht daran halt wird aufgefordert es zu unterlassen.
> Wenn die Person aufmüpfig wird wird sie gekickt
> fertig


wetten du hast den mybuffedaccount nur für diesen thread erstellt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. August 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> lösch deinen account bitte !! leute die ein spiel spielen ohne dabei spaß zu haben und deswegen anderen den spaß nich gönnen haben anscheinend ein starkes problem !! und behaupte bitte nicht das es nicht so ist du bestätigst es nämlich mit deinem beitrag !!


/sign

hüpfe prinzipiell einfach zur ablenkung...
moonkin mit levitieren is auch geil xDD

&#8364;dit: Wenn dich jumpen annervt, dann komm am besten nie nach malygos, da kommt zum jumpen auch noch der zug xDD


----------



## Morvkeem (8. August 2009)

hüpfzähl-addon FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Blizzart hat levi nur deshalb eingeführt damit dummen kiddy das humpfen abgewohnt wird und sie enldich mal vernüchtig spielen.



und damit die dummen gimp kiddis nich auf die idee kommen das wow zum spaß da is sondern nur um seine sucht in vollem umfang auszuleben denn spaß is ja eh nur was für naps, noobs & kiddis ! 

ach und btw : lösch deinen account bitte auch


----------



## Holywandrenner (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe auch meistens durch die Instanzportale^^ Besonders cool fand ichs auch mit meinem Nachtelfen im Pvp ne rolle über die Gegner zu machen und dabei zuzuschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (8. August 2009)

Spiele in denen man nicht hüpfen oder springen kann sind einfach ein ganzes stück scheisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in residentevil nimm ich mal den 4. teil... eine 20cm hohe wand und man kann nicht rüber... man springt aber eine 20leiter runter ohne auch nur eine wimper zu bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und da man in WoW hüpfen kann wirds getan und zwar immer ob mit mount oder so hüpfen muss sein!
(besonders Zwerge/Gnome die wollen halt auch mal die luft weiter oben schnuppern ohne gleich aufs flugmount steigen zu müssen)

&#8364;: ich spiel auch nur Jäger weil springen+rückzug in der luft Bereitschaftklicken und nochmal rückzug machen einfach nur geil is Mohhohooohohoooooonsterjump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> mit den nachtelfen hüpf ich mehr als wie mit den anderen rassen, und mein rekord liegt bei 5 rollen hintereinander



ist nicht wahr oder??
ich dachte ich wäre der einzige bekloppte der versucht die 6te rolle zu schaffen.

vor jedem boss hüpfe ich meine rollen.
nach dem boss beim verteilen des loots geht es weiter mit den luftrollen.
vor der ini warten bis die anderen kommen?? erstmal weiter hüpfen.

wenn alle in dalaran gleichzeitig hüpfen fliegt das teil auch nicht vom himmel. 
azeroth sollte ein freies land sein  mit freiem hüpf-trieb. 
ich kenn soviele heiler die beim bosskampf tanzen und die machen ihren jobs auch immer gut.

(gab es nicht mal einen realen versuch in dem weltweit soviele menschen sprangen um die seismische aktivität zu untersuchen?)

hier mal 2 beispiele:


> Menschen können durch Springen kein Beben auslösen.
> Was zwar theoretisch möglich wäre, lässt sich in der Praxis nicht durchführen


http://www.3sat.de/dynamic/sitegen/bin/sit...3372/index.html



> Rund eine Million britische Kinder beteiligten sich am Freitagmittag am "Giant Jump".


http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar...,155840,00.html


----------



## Alohajoe (8. August 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Auch so hüpf ich wie ein bekloppter,vom Ah zur Bank..nur im Hüpfmodus^^.


*hust* Das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor *hust*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich N811 oder Blut11 spiele, hüpf ich manchmal noch ein Stückchen weiter, am Briefkasten vorbei, weil ich unbedingt drei Drehungen / Salti nacheinander schaffen will. Ich weiß, bekloppt... aber macht Spaß^^

P.S.: Mein Rekord liegt glaub ich bei 13 Salti nacheinander.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir danach auch nie wieder gelungen; glaub das zweithäufigste war sieben Mal.


----------



## ForTheHorst2012 (8. August 2009)

Hüpfen ist gesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

rp gern da wo alle rp machen.
bin kein jumpkiddy.

wir reden doch nicht davon das alle die springen ein 9 jähriger mit ADHS auf kaffe ist.
wer sowas sagt ist doch weich im oberstübchen.

wer legt den fest was eine kiddy-tat ist und wer nicht??
ein knigge für wow gibt es nicht offiziell. 
mal ganz davon ab, finde ich sich gegenseitig hier im forum (oder im blizzforum) an den hals gesprungen wird und immer "L2p" "du kackboon" "du bist kakke" usw viel peinlicher als zu springen.

WICHTIG:
damit ist keiner genau angesprochen, es geht um das wie miteinander umgegangen wird.
beweist bei einer diskussion reife. dumm rumstehen macht keinen reifer und hüpfen niemanden zum kiddy.


----------



## Cartman666 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal rp anstatt denn ganzen Tag auf dummes jumpkiddy zu machen?



Hüpfen gehört doch zum RP, wie die Emotes auch.
Ich bin ein Flummi aus Gummi und hüpfe dummi rummi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoK (8. August 2009)

habe die erfahrung gemacht das grade die leute die hüpfend durch die gegen vegitieren am lautesten brüllen wenns nen wipe gibt weil ja alles gimps sind

wer seinen spaß haben will bitte....
aber wenn man mit seinem spaß andern aufe nerven geht muss man halt mit den konsequenzen leben..... 

und welchem hüpfer das egal ist... sollte sich ma über seine sozialen kompetenzen gedanken machen und eventuell kein mmog spielen

am lustigsten find ich noch die jumper im pvp.. werden eh getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenns euch spaß macht bitte... aber macht es dort wo es andere leute nicht stört..

ich verstehe auch jeden raidleiter der nach uneinsichtigkeit des jumpers, den kick button drückt.... 

weil wer will das man nix dagegen hat wenn da jemand rumjumpt sollte auch genug verstand besitzen zu akzeptieren wenn es leute stört und dann damit aufhören...


----------



## Matress (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hahaha..lösch doch dein Account Mister ich springe mal eben in die mobgruppe da vorne und pulle damit die gesammte ini.



springen hat nichts mit mobgruppe pullen zu tun . . . 

in diesem sinne : lösch deinen account


mfg


----------



## Synus (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal rp anstatt denn ganzen Tag auf dummes jumpkiddy zu machen?
> Wo bleiben eig die Flamer?



Also wenn du hüpfen doof findest, dann kannste auch gleich Laufen, Gamen, Denken verbieten. Weil man damit vielleicht was falsch machen kann....Warum betrittst du eigentlich ne Instanz, könnte ja sein, dass ihr Wiped, das heisst dann wieder länger Raiden, Goldfarmen (Was auch ne Zeit dauert) etc... An deiner Stelle würde ich echt ma überlegen ob das Game nur böses mit dir machen will....

Und...wie kommt man bitte in einem Thread, in dem es ums Hüpfen geht, nur das Hüpfen an sich, auf die Idee wieder an WoW und der ganzen doofen Community rumzumeckern? Man könnte einen Hello Kitty online Thread aufmachen und die Leute würden darüber flamen, wie einfach doch der Content in WoW ist und früher alles besser war...tz


----------



## Vågor1 (8. August 2009)

50/50

So durch die Gegend und in Instanzen hüpfen ist Standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Raid dauergehüpfe nervt^^

Und tatsache, wo bleiben die Flamer?


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> mit den nachtelfen hüpf ich mehr als wie mit den anderen rassen, und mein rekord liegt bei 5 rollen hintereinander


Hehe, habe ich auch bereits geschafft, aber mehr als 6 mal geht wohl nicht. Am liebsten hüpfe ich mit einem Gnom, denn das sieht so ulkig aus, vorallem, wenn die nicht über die Zäune kommen.




antijump schrieb:


> Blizzart hat levi nur deshalb eingeführt damit dummen kiddy das humpfen abgewohnt wird und sie enldich mal vernüchtig spielen.





antijump schrieb:


> hahaha..lösch doch dein Account Mister ich springe mal eben in die mobgruppe da vorne und pulle damit die gesammte ini.


Also, das jemand durch springen gepullt hab, hör ich zum ersten mal, und ich stimme allen meinen Vorpostern zu, dass du deinen Mybuffed-Acc und deinen WoW-Acc löschen sollst. Das ist doch dämlich, obendrein rechtfertigst du deine Einstellung nicht wirklich gut. Hüpfen macht fun, und deshalb mach uns bitte nicht schlecht. Außerdem lenkt das von den langen Laufwegen ab.


----------



## Cartman666 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> manchmal frage ich mich ob es nur noch dumme Leute in wow gibt.
> Echt arm sowas. Früher war das alles noch ersthafter



Auch intelligente Menschen können Spaß haben, stell Dir das mal vor.
Genauso wie dumme Menschen offensichtlich auch keinen Spaß verstehen können.
Vermutlich ist nur Deine Leertaste defekt und du bist zu deppert, das Springen auf eine andere Taste zu legen, und nun gönnst Du niemandem das Springen. Dann geh doch zu Guild Wars, da hüpft Dir niemand auf den virtuellen Schuhen rum.

Ich finde die Heinis, die Ihr Mammut auf dem Briefkasten oder auf Questgebern parken deutlich nerviger...


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> manchmal frage ich mich ob es nur noch dumme Leute in wow gibt.
> Echt arm sowas. Früher war das alles noch ersthafter



Damit gibst du uns einen guten Grund, dich zu melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (8. August 2009)

alter ... ihr regt euch drüber auf das leute in einem spiel hüpfen oO?

schreibt doch ein ticket:
mimimimi raid mimimmi mimimimi hüpft einer mimimimimi der hat spass mimimimimi

es kann euch doch nich aufregen das einer hüpft verdammt da stimmt denn was nicht -.-
oder regt es euch auf wenn ihr jmd in einer einkaufstrasse seht der einfach aus langeweile oder weil er spass dran hat immer auf was raufhüpft? 
würd mir sogen machen falls ja(solange es nich dein auto/fahrrad oä is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

das erste was ich in WoW "gelernt" hab war in SW auf den Brunnen im handelsviertel zu hüpfen dann kam das tor und dann die Kirche...
wenn man einen Zwerg spielt muss man auch rumhüpfen wie  ein grashüpfer auf koks


----------



## Cartman666 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> wenn ich einen jumper sehen dann blockiere ich ihm mit meinem fetten Mammut denn questgeben und flugmeister



Das kann aber ernsthaft Ärger geben, weil damit mutwillig der Spielbetrieb behindert wird. Die freundliche Variante ist, von einem GM ein paar Meter zur Seite gestellt zu werden. Im Wiederholungsfall gibt's Spielpause.
*denk*
OK, mach das bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

ohoh ich sehs schon kommen, du bist so einer der samstags den autos bei parken zuguckt.
und anfängt zu nörgeln weil sie keinen 10cm abstand zum bürgersteig lassen.

geht ja auch garnet.
so aufmerksame leute wie dich kann man echt gebrauchen.
wenn man selber kein fun hat, warum den anderen den auch noch gönnen.


----------



## Fusssi (8. August 2009)

Ins Portal springe ich, sturze mich halt in die Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....
Sonst hupfe ich nicht so viel, höchstens wenn man im Raid gelangweilt auf irgendwelche Leute warten muß.

Viel schlimmer finde ich das ich NACH DEM AUSLOGGEN noch immer versuche mit der Maus den Blickwinkel zu verändern, egal in welchem Program xD


----------



## Alohajoe (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> wenn ich einen jumper sehen dann blockiere ich ihm mit meinem fetten Mammut denn questgeben und flugmeister


Soviel zum Thema Kiddy.

Aber nur für dich: Wenn man Shift+V drückt, erscheinen HP-Balken über jedem Spieler und NPC. Diese kann man genauso anklicken wie den NPC selbst. Aber steh du ruhig mal stundenlang rum; dann kannst du wenigstens anderswo keinen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## BlueMode (8. August 2009)

ich bin schon ernsthaft am überlegen nich ein jump event zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was wohl passiert wenn n paar hundert leute in WoW springen gibts ein erdbeben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man die idee gefällt mir =)


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> wer vorbei möchte kann mich ja anwisper.
> Wer ist nicht tut hat selber schuld.
> Und da die meisten leute zu dumm dazu sind mit mir zu reden trage ich nicht die schuld



Hehe, und wie du die Schuld trägst, denn du musst dein Mammut ja nicht ausgerechnet da parken, das ist sozusagen Halteverbot, weil Spielbehinderung.

Insofern müssen andere Spieler dich garnicht erst anschreiben und dich bitten, du Nörgler


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

du musst den realm ankündigen, will mitmachen ^^
ob ein lvl1er genauso gut springt?

bt2
hmmm was würde wohl passieren??
es wird ein riesen lag geben und alle werden das erdbeben verpassen.
anschliessend startet einer einen tread ob es ein erdbeben gab oder nicht.
ein drittel der user wird vom Lag berichten, ein drittel ist sich sicher das es das erdbeben gegeben haben muss. ein dritte minus 1 (die mit den dicken kisten) berichtet wie das erdbeben war.
und der eine sagt wohl: "L2P und das hat nichts mit dem raiden zu tun"

ist ja irgendwie wie immer ^^


----------



## Synus (8. August 2009)

BlueMode schrieb:


> ich bin schon ernsthaft am überlegen nich ein jump event zu starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, dann erwacht Sargeras und macht dich tot ^^.... Aber als Event wärs bisschen Inhaltslos, man könnts aber weiter ausbauen xD


----------



## Vitany2910 (8. August 2009)

zitat: Streubombe
Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

/100% sign...
ich find das abartig. man könnte meinen, diese dauerhüpfer hätten da was ganz schmerzhaftes in einer körperöffnung stecken.


----------



## BlueMode (8. August 2009)

sollten dreaneien oder tauren nehmen sind schön fett...

mmh oder rosahaarige gnome klischee einfach
realm hmm kA ich spiel auf SenJin ally aber da lässt sich ja was ausmachen ^^


inhalt hmmm man könnte ja ein rennen machen wer als 1. mit einem lvl1 char von SW nach IF gehüpft is oder von TB nach OG bekommt iwas


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> zitat: Streubombe
> Jeder, der wie ein Pavian auf Crack in der Gegend rumspringt, fliegt aus der Gruppe und landet auf Ignore... Es treibt die Mitspieler einfach in den Wahnsinn. Für mich stehen diese Hansel unter Drogen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
> 
> /100% sign...
> ich find das abartig. man könnte meinen, diese dauerhüpfer hätten da was ganz schmerzhaftes in einer körperöffnung stecken.



Ich finde es erbärmlich, dass manche Menschen eine so extreme Einstellung haben, und die dann nicht richtig begründen, stattdessen nur flamen. Naja, Streubombe hat es ja dann auch begründet, aber was du machst ist einfach dumm.

Im übrigen ist es traurig, dass aus einem Fun-Thread mal wieder ein Streit geworden ist.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hahaha..lösch doch dein Account Mister ich springe mal eben in die mobgruppe da vorne und pulle damit die gesammte ini.


Ok wie ich sehe scheinen deine Erfahrungen zum Hüpfen ja schlecht zu sein, da du Individuen getroffen hast, die nicht soooo angenehme Sachen getan haben.

Naja scheiß drauf, interessant finde ich noch fights wo jumpen was bringt, wie bei keristraza (und da kann man mir erzählen was man will, rumlaufen ist ne ganz schlechte lösung!)


----------



## Zoss (8. August 2009)

Hupfen nur hupfen ich kann nicht anders des habe ich mir eingewöhnt.
Hab mir mal die selbe frage gestellt warum hupfe ich eigentlich wenn ich auch nur die Taste W drücken kann und laufe,da war meine antwort gleich ich kann nicht nur eine Taste W drücken ist sonst langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

```
/vote for close
Der Thread ist sinnlos und fördert die Dummheit.
```

Dann kann ja bei dir nicht mehr viel schief gehen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> /vote for close
> Der Thread ist sinnlos und fördert die Dummheit.



Wenn er die Dummheit fördert, dann hat er schon einen Sinn... 

/vote gegen close!


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> /vote for close
> Der Thread ist sinnlos und fördert die Dummheit.



OMFG! wieviel Jahre alt bist du? Immerhin kann man sich durch hüpfen super ablenken, das macht Spass und den kannst du uns gönnen! Ist ja nicht auszuhalten, deine extreme Einstellung und dieses geflame( im übrigen bin ich mir der Ironie bewusst, dass ich ebenfalls flame).


----------



## lordtheseiko (8. August 2009)

hüpfen is meine autorun beschäftigung


----------



## Matress (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> /vote for close
> Der Thread ist sinnlos und fördert die Dummheit.



echt krass was ich bei solchen leuten für aggressionen bekomme 
stirb bitte an einer schlimmen krankheit!


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> hüpfen is meine autorun beschäftigung




Hehe, eben, meine auch.

@ antijump: ich logge jetzt auf meinen gnomhexer und hüpfe ein wenig.


----------



## Gosi (8. August 2009)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> Ok wie ich sehe scheinen deine Erfahrungen zum Hüpfen ja schlecht zu sein, da du Individuen getroffen hast, die nicht soooo angenehme Sachen getan haben.
> 
> Naja scheiß drauf, interessant finde ich noch fights wo jumpen was bringt, wie bei keristraza (und da kann man mir erzählen was man will, rumlaufen ist ne ganz schlechte lösung!)


Ich glaub wenn man läuft ist man besser dran als wenn man springt. Zumindest als Caster. Kann auch Täuschung sein, aber ich glaub man kann schneller wieder weiter zaubern.
Zum Thema:
Ich bin auch immer gesprungen, hab nen Jäger gespielt, Nachtelf noch dazu, da ist das schon fast Pflicht ;>


----------



## seppix@seppix (8. August 2009)

wieso?

und was bitte lässt dich annehmen das /close irgendwas bringt ?

/givemeonemillion
seltsam klappt net


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

> stirb bitte an einer schlimmen krankheit!



Man kanns dann auch irgendwo übertreiben...


----------



## Square123 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> /vote for close
> Der Thread ist sinnlos und fördert die Dummheit.



Aber solche Aussagen oder was? Die fördern noch ganz andere Sachen... Also ganz im Ernst manche merken sich hier echt nich mehr ganz -.-*

Mal ne tolle Umfrage, is mir auch schon oft aufgefallen, dass die Leute in die Instanzen springen^^
Muss mich auch zu den Jumpern zählen xD Aber ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum ich das überhaupt mache xD


----------



## BlizzLord (8. August 2009)

Mir kommts vor als wär ich dann um 1-2 % schneller wenn ich hüpfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (8. August 2009)

Als Priester kann ich sagen das kaum etwas deine hüpfenden Mitspieler mehr anpisst als wenn du ihnen Levitation verpasst(dann kann man nämlich nicht mehr hüpfen). ;-)


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

> hüpfen ist was für kleine Kinder ihr seit alle aus dem alter raus also benehmt euch auch mal so.



Du hast sie nicht mehr alle,das ist ein Computerspiel.Krieg das mal in deinen Kopf rein!


----------



## lazybone747 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hüpfen ist was für kleine Kinder ihr seit alle aus dem alter raus also benehmt euch auch mal so.





LoL Wenn es den Leuten Spass macht lass sie doch omg ehy....

Sowas regt einen nur auf wenn man sowas schriebt lass es oder die Leute werden noch aggresiver gegen dich^^


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

Manconi schrieb:


> Du hast sie nicht mehr alle,das ist ein Computerspiel.Krieg das mal in deinen Kopf rein!


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Traurig, aber wahr, was da abgeht.

Im übrigen ist das ja ein Pc-game, Antijump, aus dem alter bist du schon raus


----------



## Synus (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hüpfen ist was für kleine Kinder ihr seit alle aus dem alter raus also benehmt euch auch mal so.



Das hat was mit Kompensieren zu tun. Man Hüpft weil man als Erwachsenen nicht mehr hüpfen "darf". Genau wie bei dir. Du versuchst anscheinend den Spass, den du nicht hast, durch Geflame an Menschen zu Kompensieren, die Spass noch erleben...


----------



## Dezi (8. August 2009)

auf jeden hüpfen... ich ab, als ich mir guild wars mal angeguckt hab schon fast sofot ausgemacht, als ich versucht hab zu hüpfen und es net ging..XD

ansonsten.. immer füpfen und im sprung nach links und rechts drehen, bei gedrückter linker maustaste.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kmmt besonders gut aufm mount oder im gw..

so long

Dezi


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. August 2009)

Ok, ich oute mich jetzt als Gelegenheithüpfer.
Muss ich aber längere Strecken ohne Mount zurüclegen, wird Autolaufen angeworfen und ich geh Afk^^
2-3 Hoppser bis zum AH find ich ok, alles darüber und vorallem wenn es mehrere Leute machen, fängt an zu nerven.

Und auf Leute die ganz gegen das Hüpfen sind, sollte man sowieso nicht eingehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (8. August 2009)

Manconi schrieb:


> Man kanns dann auch irgendwo übertreiben...



sign

Aber ich finde es trotzdem erbärmlich das Leute sich über Jumping aufregen!
WoW ist ein Computerspiel --> Computerspiele sind zur Unterhaltung also zum Spaß gemacht --> Kinder/Jugendliche sind die Zielgruppe von Spielen --> Leute die Wow so ernst nehmen das sie Leute die Wow zum Spaß spielen beleidigen sind eher erbärmlich!


----------



## Slarianox (8. August 2009)

Jumpen Ja und Immer, ausser in Raids bei Bossen ^^
Ich fidne zu Jumpen gibs nur eines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-K3irNgcaA
JUMP JUMP!!!
xD


----------



## seppix@seppix (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hüpfen ist was für kleine Kinder ihr seit alle aus dem alter raus also benehmt euch auch mal so.



Also weil ich kein Kind mehr bin darf ich nicht mehr springen?
Klasse erklär das mal meinem Sportlehrer


----------



## Phenyl19 (8. August 2009)

Ich gehöre zur nichthüpfenden Minderheit, das schohnt meine Leertaste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE-v_Lv_K2w...feature=related

Jetzt rastet hier der Antijump aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE-v_Lv_K2w...feature=related


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (8. August 2009)

Die Kiddies hüpfen, weil sie Aufmerksamkeit wollen, der Rest verhält sich normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (8. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen!!


Achja... ZICKE ZACKE ZICKE ZACKE WE ARE ONE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcVU5cGUNE


----------



## Manconi (8. August 2009)

Manconi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE-v_Lv_K2w...feature=related


----------



## Asarion (8. August 2009)

Hallo!

Auf Rollenspiel-Servern regt mich das dauernde Rumgehüpfe (der OOCler) schon teilweise auf, einfach weil es nicht passend ist. Zudem nervt es auf Dauer, wenn 8 Leute dauernd um einen herumhüpfen. Leider wird man meist beleidigt, wenn man sie mit einem Verweis auf RP und so bittet, das doch zu unterlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie das auf normales Realms gehandhabt wird ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.

Viele Grüße!

Aurelius


----------



## Heronimo (8. August 2009)

Leute die sich in nem mmo vorwärts bewegen wie Hasen auf Koks, haben einfach nicht alle Latten am Zaun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier und da mal nen Hüpfer macht jeder, aber permanent?
Fallt lieber durch reifes Benehmen und anständige Umgangsformen auf, DAS ist nämlich was besonderes in WoW.^^


----------



## Skywalker (8. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe kaum bis nie durch die Gegend, weil ich es unnötig, vielleicht sogar auch albern finde. 

Den Spass gönne ich aber den Spielern die das tun, schließlich haben sie ja die Möglichkeit dazu und es schreibt ja auch niemand vor wie er sich zu bewegen hat (außer viell. auf RP-Servern).  
Richtig störend finde ich das auch nicht, wenn jemand vor mir hin und her springt... - Wie gesagt, jeder wie er wil!

Was ich mir allerdings nicht abgewöhnen kann ist das ich in eine Ini reinspringe obwohl es völliger Schwachsinn ist, man kann ja auch normal hinein laufen.

Jeder hat seine Macken, von daher...Peace!


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (8. August 2009)

Mal so mal so. Gelegentlich hüpfe ich. Aber mehr aus langeweile beim laufen. Auf einen RP Server wenn man wirklich RP spielen will sollte man das nciht amchen, denn aus welchen Grund, hüpft man die ganze Zeit raum. Ihr würdet im RL ja auch nicht beim laufen ständig rumhüpfen^^

Sonst ist es einfach aus langeweile^^



Zydoom schrieb:


> Bestimmt das beim Nexus Endboss.
> Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber ich hüpfe ständig.
> Und jedesmal wenn ich auf meinem Mount sitze und versuche zu hüpfen, bekomme ich eine Krise, weil das nicht geht (Im Stand hüpfen)
> 
> /vote 4 im-Stand-hüpfende-Mounts!



Finde ich nicht gut, weil dann wäre das nette Aufbäumen der Pferde nett, oder das schreien der Wölfe etc.. was Mounts auf einen Leertasten Klick machen. Besonders ei Untoten Pferden gefällt mir das sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder bei Elekks und Mamuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Was ich mir allerdings nicht abgewöhnen kann ist das ich in eine Ini reinspringe obwohl es völliger Schwachsinn ist, man kann ja auch normal hinein laufen.
> 
> Jeder hat seine Macken, von daher...Peace!



oder alle haben austin powers gesehen.
vll hat er den gag auch geklaut ^^


----------



## Levtrona (8. August 2009)

in instanzportale hüpfe ich auch rein, auch wegen Austin Powers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten bin ich gelegenheitshüpfer.


----------



## Cartman666 (8. August 2009)

Hoffentlich baut Blizzard mal eine Spielerkollisionsabfrage ein. Dann kann man auf anderen rumhüpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und weil es offenbar so viele Leute nervt werde ich ab jetzt auch öfter mal durch Dalaran hoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (8. August 2009)

da sag ich nur iBounce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(30sek mspaint kunstwerk ftw)


----------



## Nimroth22 (8. August 2009)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Hüpfen gehört doch zum RP, wie die Emotes auch.
> Ich bin ein Flummi aus Gummi und hüpfe dummi rummi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lol zu geil .
Du bist der Reimeking auf Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. August 2009)

also da ich nachtelf bin hüpf ich eigentlich immer


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> das Spiel etwas für Leute die was erreichen wollen da stehen die hüpfer kiddys einfach im weg.



1. können "hüpfer" nicht im weg "stehen", da sie "hüpfen" und zweitens hat das ja wohl sehr sehr wenig mit skill zu tun wenn man hüpft....


----------



## Prättcha (8. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> das Spiel etwas für Leute die was erreichen wollen da stehen die hüpfer kiddys einfach im weg.



Das Spiel ist da, um zu spielen. Sicher, es geht dabei auch darum, etwas zu erreichen, aber dabei kann man Spass haben. Bzw., man kann anderen diesen Spass gönnen.

Da liegt wohl der Hund begraben. Du "erreichst" etwas, indem du nur zockst, ich "erreiche" mit meinem Main nicht so viel, da ich nicht oft raide, vielmehr lustige Sachen mache.

Und ich bin sicher, dass viele der Poster in diesem Thread, die gerne hüpfen, keine Kiddys sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @ Vorposter FallenAngel88

Wir spielen zusammen auf dem gleichen Server:-) War auch mal in der Gilde, habe die aber verlassen, weil es dumme Regelungen gab und man wenig "erreicht" hat.


----------



## attake (8. August 2009)

ein bischen rummgehüpfe stört mich nicht unbedingt 
ich hüpfe auch wenn ne kante oder n stein vor mir ist ( auch wenn man ganz normal drüber laufen könnte )


aber es gibt auch leute dies übertreiben und garnicht still halten können .... nicht nur auf dem stand hüpfen sondern echt ständig zick zack hüpfen im raid .... das nerft dann schon ziemlich 

am schlimmsten sind irgendwie die elfenjäger die auch wärend dem kampf ständig fon einem eck ins andere hüpfen ^^

ganz echt ist ständiges hüpfen nicht ... überlegt mal wies aussehen würde wenn in irgendeiner belebten fußgängerzohne alle nur rummhüpfen würden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicetale1 (9. August 2009)

Raema schrieb:


> vor allem in schneebedeckten gebieten oder anderen gebieten wo man fußspuren hinterlässt, kann ich es einfach nicht lassen zu hüpfen^^ wenn man rechtzeitig springt und das mehrmals hintereinander, hinterlässt man keine fußspuren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mach ich auch immer so;D


----------



## WeRkO (9. August 2009)

Hmm, hüpfen, malja, mal nein, also eher Glegehenheitshüpfer, liegt aber auch daran das männliche Blutelfen ne scheiss Sprung Animation haben.


----------



## Nicetale1 (9. August 2009)

Kidgun schrieb:


> ich höre jumpstyle ich jumpe durch die gegend xD und grad läut aufm internetradio (technobase.fm) nen lied da kommt son boing geräusch und wird immer jump the run oder sowas gesagt passt grad iwie xD




technobase rulez;D^^


----------



## Manconi (9. August 2009)

> das Spiel etwas für Leute die was erreichen wollen da stehen die hüpfer kiddys einfach im weg.


Get a life nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (9. August 2009)

@antijump

Überleg mal, was wir machen und was du machst, jetzt nur mal aufs Forum bezogen.

Wir: Erzählen warum/wie/wo wir gern hüpfen...Das wofür eigentlich der Thread gedacht ist.

Du: Erstellst dir ein Profil, nur um allen klarzumachen wie doof du diese Hüpfer findest und dass sie WoW kaputt machen und dies stellst du bei jeder gelegenheit klar. Du provozierst, beleidigst und verschlechterst die Stimmung. Ich glaube almälich, dass du eigentlich nur ein gelangweiltes Kind bist, dass die Leute auf die Palme bringen will, ohne selbst deine eigene Meinung zu vertreten....Eigentlich hoffe ich, dass du das bist....sonst wärs echt traurig.


----------



## Manconi (9. August 2009)

> du bist hier das Kind. Geh wieder nach flyff da kannst du rumhüpfen da spielen die Leute die nix erreichen wollen.



Sag mir was du machst,wenn du was erreicht hast?
Richtig,den PC aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (9. August 2009)

wow, mit 860 Abstimmungen ist diese hier ja gut dabei. Selten so viele bei ner Abstimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bisher nur bis Seite 3 alles durch, der Rest kommt nachm Aufstehn ^^


----------



## Mädgard (9. August 2009)

@antijump: was verstehst *du* unter 'etwas erreichen'? erfolge sammeln, EQ verbessern, ...?
*ich* verstehe darunter auch spaß haben, mal was anderes machen oder so etwas ^^
WoW is ein sandkastenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer andere nur wegen ihrem hüpfen beleidigt oder als 'kiddies' hinstellt
(wobei sich mir nicht erschließt, was am kind sein schlecht sein soll, irgendwann wünscht sich doch jeder die jugend zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),
macht sich in meinen augen nicht viel besser als 'mit sinnlos rumjumpen die ganze ini puller' xD

bbt: ich hüpf ganz gern durch ini portale, und sonst zur gefühlten verkürzung von langen autorunstrecken.


----------



## ZaIIog (9. August 2009)

An den über mir,
man kann auch im Autorun hüpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt:
Ich springe immer durch Instanz Portale,
hab mir das so angewöhnt^^

GreeZ Jan


----------



## Skyler93 (9. August 2009)

Ich hüpf garnicht so oft auser in PvP
ich bin der "maustaste 3 klicker und dumm zuguck wie mein char läuft" spieler^^


----------



## Kaobaan (9. August 2009)

Lasst Bilder sprechen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (9. August 2009)

ok, nachdem ich mir diesen Thread hier so angeschaut habe (ja ich lese vor dem flamen^^) muss ich sagen das die Hüpfgegner hier wohl mehr kiddie sind als die hüpfer. Einfach deshalb weil sie ihre Haltung gegen das hüpfen nicht begründen können und wenn ihnen dann die flames ausgehen wird einfach ein close gefordert. Ich bin auch ein Hüpfer und stehe dazu, und es hat sich noch nie jemand im raid beschwerd wenn ich durch Naxx hüpfte. Und ich hab auch noch nie gesehen das hüpfen meine aggrorange um 300% erhöht so das ich alle mobs der ini pulle, das argument (ist zwar keins aber egal ;P) gehört somit in den Papierkorb. Und das es nerven würde hat mir noch nie jemand gesagt, das höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal. Es nervt vielmehr wenn der Raidleiter eine meterlange Predigt gegen ein raidmitglied hält wegen irgendeiner belanglosigkeit weil er so ein nörgler ist wie die hüpfgegner hier, während der rest des raids schon im Bossfight steckt.


----------



## Anduris (9. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe eig. immer xD
Mir macht das iwie Spaß, mein Daumen is auch immer auf der Leertaste und deswegen eben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettosoldier (9. August 2009)

Hmm...Cooler Thread^^
Ich hüpfe eigentlich auch sehr viel, wenn ich mit meinem Kollegenauf Skype etwas bespreche, aber ich denke das ist nur so eine geistesabwesende Handlung bei mir.  ( Ich hüpfe meistens auf dem Dach der Bank in OG mit dem Mount über die Dachverstrebungen und drehe sehlenruhig meine Runden XD) Trotzdem: Hüpfen ist gesund und ich finds in ordnung. Spass muss halt einfach sein!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LG


----------



## alburak (9. August 2009)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> Lasst Bilder sprechen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG zu geil!!!!

da haben wir es ja, deswegen springen alle die lieber auf nummer sicher gehen.


achja, sich einen neuen forumacc zu machen, weil man soooo feige ist unter seinem richtigen nick zu schreiben, das ist jaaaaa sowas von daneben.
macht dich natürlich zur einem VIP in der liste aller Vollfosten.

halt doch mal die backen still!!!


----------



## Ol@f (9. August 2009)

Naja, wenigstens im VL Sport treiben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (9. August 2009)

Topic:

Hüpfer und Stolz drauf.. aber ich mach lieber loopings mit meiner Flugmaschine xD


----------



## alburak (9. August 2009)

noch was geiles.

grad im buffed forum gefunden. hätte eigentlich schreiben sollen "falsches forum, das gehört hierrein" ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXaL8IS3lZw

athene macht ein GNOME JUMP event mit 500 gnomen.
GEIL

absolut hammer "der wasserfall aus gnomen" bei 5:10.


----------



## Rikayne (9. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> das Spiel etwas für Leute die was erreichen wollen da stehen die hüpfer kiddys einfach im weg.




Ähm...Nein?
Ein SPIEL ist dazu da um SPASS zu haben...Ja ich weiss, du kennst das nicht. Tut mir ehrlich Leid für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab noch ein RL, da 'erreiche' ich genug...ich brauche kein Computerspiel um da an virtuellen 'Schwanzvergleichen' teilzunehmen...

Ja, ich bin auch ein Jumper, fast bei jeder gelegenheit. Allerdings akzeptiere ich auch wenn es jemanden im Raid stört und versuche damit aufzuhören, solange man es mir anständig sagt und mich ned dumm anmacht deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (9. August 2009)

Hüpfe auch zu ~75% immer.

Sowie bei jedem Buff meines 70er Priests.
Da wurde ich schonmal gefragt, warum ich immer wenn ich Buffe, hüpfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widock (9. August 2009)

Ich hüpf auch einfach mal so aus purer Langeweile und dreh mich dabei so oft wie es geht.

Oder ich springe in Stormwind von Brücke zu Kanal und versuche die ideale Reichweite bzw. Strecke zu finden. (:


----------



## Falathrim (9. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Ist schon oft passiert das es" Jumppulls" gab und dann im wipe endet und das muss nicht sein


Oh noez, wie schlimm es ist, wenn ne Mobgruppe gepullt wird O.O
Noobfilter ftw? :>
Bei uns liefs auch in Randoms so:

Naxx Militärviertel (25er): 
Raidleader:Okay, 3 Gruppen werden gepullt
Tanks: Ups, das waren vier
Hunter: Ups, der Schuss ging in die falsche Gruppe
-paar Sekunden später-
Tanks: Olol, wie easy das ist
Ich: Leeeeeroy Jenkins

2 Gruppen gepullt, verreckt, aber am Ende lagen 7 Mobgruppen :>

Also wer sich über eine fehlgepullte Mobgruppe beschwert wird eh nie irgendetwas erreichen :x


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2009)

Hüpfen macht besonders an Abgründen Spass. Spieler 1 hüpft wie blöd an einem Abgrund und schreit, "guckt mal, hier ist ne Wand" und ab und an findet sich Spieler 2, der das auch mal testen will... "Oh, hallo Bob".

Durch Instanzporale hüpfe ich immer... beim laufen eher weniger. Allerdings springe ich auf Treppen oder Schrägen ausnahmslos - warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Daroia (9. August 2009)

Springe auch gerne (zwar nicht immer aber wenns halt mal langweilig wird im Raid wg Afk-lern) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Instanzportale huepf ich sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@antijump: ganz ehrlich, du solltest das Spielen aufhoeren, ich glaube bei dir ist ganz schoen viel Suchtpotenzial vorhanden, oder warum nimmst du das *SPIEL* so ernst?


----------



## Faei (9. August 2009)

HÜPFEN FTW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Myce (9. August 2009)

NOT !

JUMP JUMP !


----------



## skap (9. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> haha der Thread ist tod wie geilXDDDDDDDDDDD



Jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## alburak (9. August 2009)

wegen so miesepeter wie dich.

wurde ja oben gesagt, das der treat dank deiner schlechten laune down gegangen ist.

btw: wegen den namen..... FEIGEFEIGEFEIGE ...du hanswurst


----------



## skap (9. August 2009)

alburak schrieb:


> wegen so miesepeter wie dich.
> 
> wurde ja oben gesagt, das der treat dank deiner schlechten laune down gegangen ist.
> 
> btw: wegen den namen..... FEIGEFEIGEFEIGE ...du hanswurst



Wen meinst du ?


----------



## Megamage (9. August 2009)

Hüpfen Ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (9. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe nicht, da ich FlagRSP besitze und somit als Rollenspieler gekennzeichnet bin. Da lebe ich in der ständigen Angst, ein anderer Rollenspieler würde mich dabei erwischen.
Ja, dafür würde ich mich schämen. :-)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## boonfish (9. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> hüpfen ist was für kleine Kinder ihr seit alle aus dem alter raus also benehmt euch auch mal so.



(Du bist ja so männlich weil du deine Leertaste nicht benutzt.) 

du bist so peinlich Butters...


----------



## skap (9. August 2009)

Was ist denn so schlimm daran als Rollenspieler zu hüpfen?


----------



## Lethior (9. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe ständig.Warum auch nicht?Mir kommt der Weg dann kürzer vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@antijump:Was machst wenn neben dir einer weiterhüpft,obwohl du das nicht willst?Schreibst du ein Ticket,wegen dem fiesen Kerl,oder sagst deiner Mutter,dass sie Blizzard anrufen soll,damit da was passiert?


----------



## alburak (10. August 2009)

skap schrieb:


> Wen meinst du ?


gemeint war antijump, der so mutig war extra einen neuen namen zu erstellen. hätte vll direkt bezug drauf nehmen sollen. aber dachte das wäre ersichtlich gewesen, weil er DER mit der mieseste laune ist.

ich mein jeder darf sagebn das er springt/hin-und-wieder-mal-springt oder halt garnicht springt.
ich glaube nicht das die jumper sauer wären, wenn jemand NIE springt.
wir würden nie auf die idee kommen einen ticket zu schreiben, das der vollhorst nie springt.

aber er ist ja so edel, seine idee mit "fetten mount auf qgeber zu stellen um andere zu blocken".
egal ob er das macht oder nicht, sowas allein rumzuposaunen ist doch kakke.
plus der tatsache mit dem namen. UND dann betitelt er andere als kinder.

frag mich warum der noch wach sein darf. naja bestimmt ferien.


----------



## Highlike (10. August 2009)

Hüpfen ist nett.
HÜPFEN+BLINZELN is super. (das Magier Blinzeln versteht sich^^)
Aber MOUNT+HÜPFEN+BLINZELN  is mal der Hammer!


----------



## Synus (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> haha der Thread ist tod wie geilXDDDDDDDDDDD



Die Freude als Mörder dazustehn wollen wir dir nicht gönnen...

/push wegen freier Meinungsäusserung zum Thema Hüfpen in WoW ohne dabei beleidigt zu werden!


----------



## Zodttd (10. August 2009)

wenns net so dämlich wär würd ich mein ganzes leben lang nur hüpfen sogar beim schlafen.

aber die gesellschaft zwingt mich dazu immer einen meiner füße auf dem boden zu lassen :/


----------



## Teiler (10. August 2009)

DJ schrieb:


> Ich fliege ganz hoch in die luftt drück kurz vorm aufpral bubble rein und pulle die mobss in de rluft.
> 
> oder beim pullen amche ich uch drehhungen.
> 
> und ja man muss durch ein Instanztor hüpfen Oo



bei dir brauch der duden auch mehrere anläufe was?

hüpfen? omg was fürn poll....


----------



## Littlestream (10. August 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> wenns net so dämlich wär würd ich mein ganzes leben lang nur hüpfen sogar beim schlafen.
> 
> aber die gesellschaft zwingt mich dazu immer einen meiner füße auf dem boden zu lassen :/




Fang einfach mal damit an, vielleicht machen es andere ja nach und das ganze entwickelt sich zu einem Trend ^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (10. August 2009)

Ich muss auch immer hüpfen, bei mir kommts aber wohl daher das ich "Athletik" skillen will und dann merke das ich ja wow und net the elder srcols spiele^^


----------



## zkral (10. August 2009)

Mit der Priesterin hüpf ich net. Die ist eh schon abgehoben (heiligfimmel und schwebt eh immer n paar Zentimeter überm Boden). Bei meinem DK hab ich Angst beim Hüpfen - die 34 Intelligenz von dem besteht bestimmt aus dem Gewürm im Kopf, und was passiert mit dem, wenn ich auch noch permanent rumhoppel?

Aber wehe mein Gnom (der unter einem kleinen großen Größenkomplex leidet, Feuerwasserabhängig ist und panische Angst vor jungem Gemüse hat) betritt die Bühne der Welt. Dann ist nix mehr sicher. Dann geh ich meinem Raidleiter so auf die Nerven, bis er mich mit Schlotternachtzauberstäben verwandelt, meist in Batman...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Ausgleich für fehlendes Hüpfen leidet meine Priesterin unter dem Fiona-Fluch und mutiert regelmäßig zum Fulborg, besonders wenn Lutschkieselbrunnen in der Nähe sind. Dann gibts entweder "ich brech in den Brunnen" Screenshots oder der Raidklassiker "Ein Fulborg-WC". Diverse Hexenmeister beschweren sich über die Reinigungskosten ihrer vom Himmel fallenden Brunnen.

Der DK hingegen steht mehr auf Frauenkleider und hat immer ein stattliches Arsenal im Gepäck - wenn die Pausen mal wieder länger dauern. Und wer will nicht mal 300 Pfund blaues Fleisch im rosa Gewand sehen? Und Draenaikerle sehen ja so verboten aus, im reizenden schwarzen Kleid...

In diesem Sinne - have fun.

PS: Wer das Spiel biederernst nimmt, hat in meinem Raid nix zu suchen. Wem die Begeisterungsfähigkeit abhanden gekommen ist, ist nicht zwangsläufig erwachsen, sondern bedauernswert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. August 2009)

Littlestream schrieb:


> Edit: Mit über tausend Abstimmungen ist das ganze schon so repräsentantiv wie die Prognosen zur Bundestagswahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeeee, isse nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(eine Umfrage die hier im Forum gemacht wird kann niemals repräsentativ sein. Aber Tendenzen lassen sich klar erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## fre_k (10. August 2009)

Hüpfer aus Überzeugung. x)


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2009)

Das war bei mir immer Klassen / Rassen abhängig.
Nachtelfen hüpfen toll (salto) deshalb bin ich oft gehüpft.

Menschen springen nicht so spektakulär...und als mensch paladin hab ichs immer vermieden zu hüpfen.
da hab ich als zeitvertreib immer siegel gecastet bis ich omm war :-)


----------



## Allysekos (10. August 2009)

Nerf Hüpfen XD


----------



## llviktorj (10. August 2009)

wusste garnicht das man in wow auch rennen kan xD


----------



## Seydo (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Und bin Weiblich!
> Und Butters MARSCH AUF DEIN ZIMMER DU HAST HAUSARREST!!!



Das du weiblich bist glaubt dir kein Mensch 

Und selbst wenn, was hat das dann mit der sache zu tun? Ist ja weiblich noch schlimmer.

@ Topic

Mir ist das bis jetzt nie aufgefallen^^ aber ich Springe grundsetzlich immer, wenn ich unterwegs bin eher weniger, kommt drauf an, ich glaub aber gemerkt zu haben das ich auf langen wegen mehr spring als auf kurzen


----------



## EPoker (10. August 2009)

Mannt rennt immer nur auf geehen kann man umschalten... noch nie gewundert das Begleit Quest Typen immer so langsam sind?  Die gehen...

But BTT: Springen ist ne Leidenschaft.... vorallem allemöglichen Klippen runter und dann Rückzug casten... oder mitter Katze außer Fluggestallt und dierekt in nem Gildentreffen von nen paar Hordlern landen =)


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. August 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> wusste garnicht das man in wow auch rennen kan xD



Drück mal in Game auf dem Ziffernblock die "Geteilt -Taste" und staune


----------



## llviktorj (10. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Drück mal in Game auf dem Ziffernblock die "Geteilt -Taste" und staune




Das kenn ich schon!
hüpfen macht aber mehr spaß! 
Bin immer nur am hüpfen, gehen oder rennen geht bei mir net. ätsch!!!


----------



## zkral (10. August 2009)

Glückwunsch antijump, hab dich mal gemeldet...

Schade dass so unterhaltsame Threads wegen sowas immer leiden müssen.


----------



## Mo3 (10. August 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> also ich hüpfe fast immer . hab sogar mal soviel in einer instanz gehüpft (nexus) das ich doch glatt das achievment bekommen habe obwohl ich es garnit kannte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hö ? Kenn ich jetzt gar nicht was muss man dafür machen / bzw. wie heißt des?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (10. August 2009)

*Ich hüpfe nicht !*

*Ha !*

Warum ?

Erstens: ich spiele auf einem RP-Server und hüpf mal in Platte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweitens: auf unserem Server sind Hüpfer als CS/ADS/sonstwas-Kiddies verschrieen

Drittens: hab ich gar keine Lust ständig sinnlos eine Taste zu drücken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (10. August 2009)

dieser thread leidet  nich unter antijump...
so ein kiddy is immer ne bereicherung des spasses weil alle auf ihm rumhacken und er versucht jmd zu flamen aber nich bemerkt das er(sie oder was auch immer) der letzte volldepp im forum is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir is mal aufgefallen das ich nichtnur in WoW springe bin eben grade aus dem bett gesprungen, die treppe runter gesprungen und beim frühstücken (mach ich gewöhnlich im stehen) immer so gehoppelt wie ein afk-nachtelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut auf RP server isses n bisschen anders verhaltensregeln und so


----------



## EPoker (10. August 2009)

BlueMode schrieb:


> dieser thread leidet  nich unter antijump...
> so ein kiddy is immer ne bereicherung des spasses weil alle auf ihm rumhacken und er versucht jmd zu flamen aber nich bemerkt das er(sie oder was auch immer) der letzte volldepp im forum is
> 
> 
> ...



Mir auch schon aufgefallen Treppen werden bei mir mit Anlauf runter und hochgesprungen, Geländer ebenfalls, ins Bett auch und sonst steh ich auch nicht rum...


----------



## Poloproll (10. August 2009)

Springen im Spiel ist in manchen Situationen ganz lustig und muss einfach sein.
Aber wer meint es zu übertreiben hat sich ein levitieren verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. August 2009)

männliche Paladine dürfen hüpfen, die haben es im Blut, aber als untoter WL? Definitv NEIN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (10. August 2009)

mich habense früher immer "hüpfadin" genannt ;D
in instanzen hüpf ich auch immer rein, manchma steht da so ein fieser magier hinter dem portal, der einem ein bein stellt!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> scheiße matchoschwein du kannst auch nix anderes als mit deinen Sauffreunden vor der Glotze zu hängen und Fussball zu gucken.
> Sowas von Asozial.



du bist echt der größe I... den ich je gesehen habe..deine 26 posts bestehen nur aus flames und beleidigungen..so was wie dich solle man vom erdboden tilgen


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. August 2009)

Hüpfen und Hüpfen sind sicherlich zweierlei.

Da gibt es auf der einen Seite den Spieler am Portstein der einem durch ein kurzes aber energisches Hüpfen signalisiert: "Ich hab die Flossen an der Tastatur und bin portbereit."

Es gibt den Spieler der mit einem langen und freudigen Sprung in ins Instanzportal zeigt: "Ich freue mich auf die bevorstehende Herausforderung"

Und dann gibt es die Spieler, die einen mit einem Levelvorsrprung von fünf oder sechs Leveln "mutig" zum Duell herausfordern und durch gleichzeitiges ununterbrochenes um einen Herumhüpfen kundtun: "Ich bin noch sehr jung, mein erster zweistelliger Geburtstag steht mir noch bevor und ich leide zudem an ADHS"


----------



## Tomlin (10. August 2009)

Es gibt einen Ort da muss jeder mal Hüpfen. Ich sag nur Thaddius.


----------



## Yagilrallae (10. August 2009)

spätestens bei Hodir gewöhnen sich auch viele das springen an, wenn Sie nicht im genuß des Feuers stehen
als Tank leider sowieso, man will ja auch net laufend mit dem Boss durch die Gegend fetzen, damit die Melees auch mal nen skill zu ende machen können ^^

und auch sonst: Hüpfen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese scheiße Gnome die hüpfen darum geh ich jetzt Gnome im startgebiet töten.




Schade,ich dachte du wurdest gestern wegen deiner tollen Threads gebannt.


----------



## Cartman666 (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese scheiße Gnome die hüpfen darum geh ich jetzt Gnome im startgebiet töten.



Jetzt nicht rassistisch werden. Auch (und besonders) Gnome haben ein Recht darauf, ihrer Lebensfreude durch Rumhüpfen Ausdruck zu verleihen. Die Kühe dürfen sich ja auch ungestraft dauernd am Allerwertesten kratzen.

Aber falls Du Dein Vorhaben durchziehen möchtest, bitte hier den Server nennen, damit Dich eine Armee von Stufe 1 Gnomen platthüpfen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (10. August 2009)

<-- Bunnyhopper aus Leidenschaft xP


----------



## Synus (10. August 2009)

antijump schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese scheiße Gnome die hüpfen darum geh ich jetzt Gnome im startgebiet töten.



Machst du das auch so im RL wenn dir was nicht gefällt?


----------



## Cloze (10. August 2009)

Ich hasse Leute die hüpfen....

Vorallem nimmt der Server erst wahr, wenn du wieder auf dem Boden bist. Also wenn du im Bossfight iwie ausweichst und springst (wieso auch immer...weil es geht ja nicht schneller -.-) dann wirst du trotzdem getroffen, auch wenn du "eigentlich" ausgewichen bist.

Also bitte spielt vernünftig -.-


----------



## Erunia (10. August 2009)

Hüpfen muss sein^^ es geht einfach nicht mit einfach nur W irgendwo herzugehen^^

an die Flamer lasst uns mal unseren Spaß, ihr seit echt nervig, das ihr jeden Thread schlecht macht-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alburak (10. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vll sollten wir wirklich den server von anti finden und dort ein JUMP DA WORLD event starten.
jetzt wo wir wissen das er/sie/es ein hordi/ine ist müssen iwr 100% gnome machen.


----------



## Synus (10. August 2009)

alburak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht ist er ja auf Anetheron ^^


----------



## alburak (11. August 2009)

/sign und jetzt sei doch mal ruhig.

jetzt wissen wir alle deine leiden. log dich wieder auf deinen normalen acc und texte woanders weiter.
anscheinend hast du wirklich nichts zu tun (kein leben/keine freunde blabla) das du hier weiterschreiben musst obwohl du nichts mit dem ganzen zu tun hast.

LÄCHERLICH.


----------



## Synus (11. August 2009)

Ich glaub der hat ADS...naja einfach keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, der fängt sogar an zu pushen wenn niemand auf seine Provokation antwortet...


----------



## Poserritter (11. August 2009)

Ich hüpfe in Instanzportale immer mit ner Drehung rein.. erwischt..
Ansonsten halte ich hüpfen für eher kindisch und gehe auch manchmal langsam (AH - Bank). Die ganzen Dauerhüpfer mag ich nich.. das nervt und wenn so ein gestandener Taurendruide da dauerhüpft ist das lächerlich. RP-technisch gesehen.

In BGs muss ich immer über die Hüpfer grinsen, die sich da am verschlossenen Tor einen abhüpfen, wo ich doch die Anzeige auf die Zehntelsekunde genau hab, wann das Tor aufgeht. Dann spring ich von hinten durch die durch und bin trotzdem vorn hihi.


----------



## Rußler (11. August 2009)

Ich persöhnlich merke es bei mir beim Heilen mit meinem Druiden - nach jedem Hot ein Hüpf^^


----------



## Pusillin (11. August 2009)

Was ich noch sagen wollte:
Das Hüpfen ist auch sehr nützlich,
in vielerlei Situationen.

PvP:
Früher gab es einen Bug, der die Reichweite von Arkane Explosion vergrößtere, 
wenn man dabei in der Luft ist.
Dies wurde aber schon Pre-Bc gefixt, trotzdem haben sich das einige angewöhnt.

Für gute PvP-Spieler, aber nicht unbedingt für alle Klassen:
Es gibt den Trick, dass die Sicht mit der Maus so dreht, dass man sich von vorne sieht.
Dabei läuft man natürlich. Dann springt man hoch, und drückt beide Maustasten gleichzeitig, man dreht sich sofort in der Luft um 180°.
Dies ist vor allem für Jäger, aber auch für Krieger (Anbfangen) und andere Klassen nützlich.

Hüpfen braucht man, um Diverse Abkürzungen nehmen zu können.
Das beste Beispiel ist das Arathibecken.
Wer hüpft und dies gut kann, ist einfach schneller.
Auch könnte ein Priester ohne Hüpfen wohl kaum vom Sägewerk zu Schmiede kommen.

PvE:
*Hier könnt ihr alles einfügen was bei "PvP" steht*

Endboss vom Nexus, sollte jedem klar sein.







...


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. August 2009)

alburak schrieb:


> ist nicht wahr oder??
> ich dachte ich wäre der einzige bekloppte der versucht die 6te rolle zu schaffen.
> 
> vor jedem boss hüpfe ich meine rollen.
> ...




ich frag mich wie viele leute das probieren. also ich bin einer davon der versucht so viele rollen wie möglich zu machen^^


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (11. August 2009)

und ja ich bewege mich meistens hüpfend vorwärts. warum auch nicht. sich laufend fortzubewegen tu ich im RL schon genug xD


----------



## Kaltunk (11. August 2009)

WoW kanns! Und ohne das Hüpfen gäbs auch kein Exploiten.. das ist der größte Zeitvertreib und der spannenste! ^^

MfG Kaltunk


----------



## KinayFeelwood (11. August 2009)

Kaltunk schrieb:


> WoW kanns! Und ohne das Hüpfen gäbs auch kein Exploiten.. das ist der größte Zeitvertreib und der spannenste! ^^
> 
> MfG Kaltunk


Eindeutiges /sign
In den Blackfathom Deeps MUSS man sogar hüpfen wenn man weiterkommen will (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), eine der lustigsten Instanzen ;D


----------



## Ollimua (12. August 2009)

Hüpfen > All 
Gibt eigentlich keine Taste neben der Leertaste, die so oft von mir in WoW beansprucht wird.


----------



## Potpotom (12. August 2009)

Im Moment sitze ich... weil a) der Realm früher runtergefahren wurde und weil b) der Mittwochssticky noch geschlossen ist, ansonsten hüpf ich auch ganz gerne. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gute Nacht zusammen... ^^


----------



## Werfloh (13. August 2009)

Also Hüpfen ist für mich auch Pflicht. Besonders in der Reise- und Katzengestalt springe ich sehr oft während ich mich fortbewege, aber auch auf meinem Mount des öfteren( Anzu flattert so lustig mit seinen Stummelflügeln beim Springen^^). Instanzen werden natürlich auch nur durch die Mitte des Portals betreten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach und Antijump, wenn du meinst, dass dieser Thread Dummheit verbreitet, dann schau dir lieber mal deinen geschlossenen "Ich mag Katzen"- Thread an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Edit: Den Thread hast du ja sogar im off. Forum eröffnet xD Link


----------



## bloodstar (13. August 2009)

wenn ich mitm mount richtig hüpfe hab ich keine Reitgerräusche  =)

Wenn ich mit Freunden über TS zocke ruf ich dann immer "Rollenspiel ftw!!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> wenn ich mitm mount richtig hüpfe hab ich keine Reitgerräusche  =)
> 
> Wenn ich mit Freunden über TS zocke ruf ich dann immer "Rollenspiel ftw!!"



???


----------



## Yadae (14. August 2009)

Erstmal find ich die Diskussion von wegen Hüpfen is was für Kiddies albern.

Ich hüpfe öfters mal, weil ich die Moves von Nachtelfen und deren Gestalten sowie die Moves von Mounts schön finde, vor allem Talbuks springen elegant und bei Mammuts, Bären und Schami-Geisterwolfgestalten kann man vertuschen, dass die beim Laufen aussehen, als hätten sie `ne künstliche Hüfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mich konzentrieren muss, z.B. in Inis, belass ich es dabei, durchs Portal zu hüpfen (kA warum, aber es scheint den Meisten so zu gehen).

Ansonsten springe ich nur, wenn Laufen zu langweilig wird, z.B. wenn man schnell ne q abgeben muss, weil man sich dann das DasundDas leisten/holen kann.
Und um Ecken springen macht Spaß, auf graden Strecken sprinten und dann mit ner gekonnten Drehung im Sprung in die richtige Richtung weiterlaufen.

Das mit dem Rückwärts ins Portal springen probier ich aber auch mal ID

Ich kenne auch Extrem-Hüpfer und solche, die lieber beim Laufen iwelche Fenster aufhaben, Erfolge checken etc und sich dann entweder an ner Mauer, nem Schild/Stein/Baum wiederfinden, oder vom Geistheiler zum Leichnam hüpfen dürfen, weil sie die Klippe übersehen haben (in Shatt schön öfters beobachten dürfen)

Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hautbaer (14. August 2009)

attake schrieb:


> ganz echt ist ständiges hüpfen nicht ... überlegt mal wies aussehen würde wenn in irgendeiner belebten fußgängerzohne alle nur rummhüpfen würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich fänd´s genial anzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

